# Honda g160



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

GJAEA-2218666 ENGINE WAS SURGING AND POPPING THRU CARB UNTIL I REPLACED THE S PLUG. ENGINE STILL SURGES BUT WAY LESS THAN BEFORE. TO RESPOND TO RENTAHUSBAND NO I DID NOTHING TO THE CARB AND I STILL DONT KNOW WHY ITS SURGING.:wave::wave:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try spraying carb cleaner around the area where the carb mounts to the engine. If the rpm's change you have an air leak that needs to be fixed. If there is no air leak at this spot, then I would suggest cleaning the carb.


----------

